# Compressor advice needed



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello All,
I'm going to give air a try this year (my first non-static prop) and I need some advice on compressors.

I've narrowed my choice down to the following, but am having trouble making a decision.

1. Campbell-Hausfeld 26 gallon 1.7HP Oil-Less compressor marked down to $150
2 Briggs & Straton 10 gallon 2.5HP Oil lubricated compressor Around $90

I'm leaning towards #2 because its cheaper and I've read oil lubed is better made and quieter.

I plan on having one or two Pneumatic props running this year and I have no idea which is the better buy. 

Thanks for any and all help


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree that you should go with the oil lubricated compressor. The oil-less ones are so loud it's silly. They don't last as long either in my experience.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Compressor Advice*

I just did all this research myself this is also my first year haunting with Pneumatics. If you are going to run only 2-3 props a smaller compressor is fine but you will only be able to set them off one at a time and not for long periods of time without the tank depleting of air and making the motor run. I went for a Craftsman Sears 126 gallon stand up model Its Oil-Free and really is not as loud as I hear other people saying they are. When it comes down to it Oil-Free Compressors are less expensive and not that I am lazy or anything but who really wants to do maintenance on a compressor its just one more thing you don't have to be bothered with. Other then that make sure your compressor has a twin gauge regulator one gauge shows the tank pressure and the other shows the adjustable outlet pressure. I would go with the Oil-less I know so much about damn compressors now I think I could sell them door to door lol. Hope this helps talk to you soon. :jol:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Totally agree with BobC. I think capacity is far more important than noise, and you can exhaust a 10 gallon tank in no time at all with more than one prop. I have a 30 gallon Sears and I can fire stuff off about 6 or 7 times before it starts refilling again. I deal with the noise issue by putting it out in the back yard and running long air lines to each prop. Air hose is really pretty cheap at someplace like Harbor Freight.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I say go with the oil lubricated and add two 10 gallon resivor tanks in line. It will end up costing just as much as the oil-less and it will last longer, run quiter, and you'll have more capacity. I get my 10 gallon tanks at lowes for $32.

Really there isnt that much maintenance. Check the oil before every season, if it's low, fill it up. If it's dirty, change it. If your only using it for haunting, it will be 5 years before you have to do either. I run a 60 gallon oil lubed and havent had to do anything but drain the moisute out of the tank in the last 3 years. I do also run two craftsman 33 gallons oil less, but keep them in the garage which is about 100 feet from out setup. I have those for running my pneumatics at the haunt conventions, but there there, so i might as well use em.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Jim and Brian. An oil lubricated compressor can run continuously without overheating.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I work as a construction supervisor and I have seen many, many oil-less comps crap out in the first week. I would go with the lubed comp with as many auxillary tanks as you need for your props. Harbor Frieght has 10 gallon tanks for $15. In some uppity neighborhoods, we are required to make a box around our compressors to cut down on the noise. We make them out of plywood and cover the inside with Great Stuff. It cuts the noise about 50%.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

RookieSpooker said:


> I work as a construction supervisor and I have seen many, many oil-less comps crap out in the first week. I would go with the lubed comp with as many auxillary tanks as you need for your props. Harbor Frieght has 10 gallon tanks for $15. In some uppity neighborhoods, we are required to make a box around our compressors to cut down on the noise. We make them out of plywood and cover the inside with Great Stuff. It cuts the noise about 50%.


I have an oiless. It has been good to me for I guess 10 years. Have painted many houses with it and other various jobs as well as haunt. It is noisy! I would probably go with the alternative when this one breaths it's last breath.

I'm curious Rookie, do you have air vents in the plywood boxes? I am thinking of doing this, but wonder about the heat build up.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

If you box the compressor would be a good idea to have to run a cooling fan to help draw out the heat in stead of just cooling holes in the box,if your going for a quiet compressor setup. I've used both oil less & oil. oil less still serves me well for years but for heavy usage i use my oil,as it takes the abuse a little better.As for sound......some type or brands little more & less,but compressors are just noisey unless you are using a special compressor that is used for airbrushing in environments requiring super minimal sound(very expensive & not for this type of usage).
Once i had to have my compressor close to my Halloween setup somewhere and it scared the hell out of people when it fired up (even makes me jump when i'm not expecting it).For me,price depends how much H.P. & largest tank capacity. Larger tank means that the less it runs & HP how fast it pumps back up.If your only running a prop or two 10+ gals will still go fast,but if you are draining it faster with a higher output then you need a large tank with at least several HP.& something else to consider,what will you use it for after halloween-


----------

